# Jiggin for eyes



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Goin to give it a shot this yaer Never did the jig before. I will be running a 16.6ft mod-v boat with a 50hp motor from Lorain to Sandusky.

I understand jigging is to be done around reefs or saddles and around rivers in the spring. What kind of jigs or setups should I use?
Can you guys let me know the oz jiggs and colors that you guys have had success with?
Thanks in advance
AC


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Variations of Purple Hair Jigs, I have 3/8oz to 3/4 oz, depending on the wind. Or vib-e also produces well.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

any specific jig colors. Planing on getting chartrues, orange and pink


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Purple, Purple, & Purple


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

did not see any purple at gander today hmmmmm


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

AC ESS,
There has been a recent discussion on jig colors here recently. Do a search for Jig Colors and i am sur e you will find what you are looking for. There was a web site included for purchasing.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you remember the name or anypart of the post there aer like 5 pages


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

it was in the lake erie forum. a couple different threads in the last couple days...


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I may add go to Erie Outfitters, or a tackle shop out east, support the local guys and they will usually give you a bit of info.

Purple.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya 3/8oz purple hair jig with a stinger tipped with a minnow will be by far your top producer....i've seen plenty of fish caught on purple/chart as well.....also last year I seen a few caught on the old jdg.....john deer greeeeeeenn lol but 95% of the fish being caught will be a purple hair jig.


----------

